# Fun Post: What is your age?....



## Ben Holt (Feb 5, 2016)

not how u feel. Lol. 
Ill start. 37


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Fo shizzle!! I'll plezaay!!

I'm 48....

Keep @Mike1950 outa here....there's not enough numbers for him post his age....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 5, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Fo shizzle!! I'll plezaay!!
> 
> I'm 48....
> 
> Keep @Mike1950 outa here....there's not enough numbers for him post his age....



 [email protected] 65

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 5, 2016)

59 knocking on 60s door


----------



## Fsyxxx (Feb 5, 2016)

43.


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2016)

Turning 47 this year.


----------



## Sprung (Feb 5, 2016)

32


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2016)

Sprung said:


> 32



Dang pup........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 5, 2016)

nuthin but pups so far

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 5, 2016)

27


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 5, 2016)

Made it to 60 in Dec of 2015


----------



## Brink (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm not exactly sure.

I know I was born in summer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 5, 2016)

Just turned 42 a couple weeks ago.


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 5, 2016)

25!


----------



## Tclem (Feb 5, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> [email protected] 65


Plus 40

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Feb 5, 2016)

39


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 5, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Plus 40



WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  bad enough bein old but add to that bein piked on by a misisisipeon!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Feb 5, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  bad enough bein old but add to that bein piked on by a misisisipeon!!!!!


That's how it was spelled in the 1800s

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm 41, But some days I feel 82  Arthritis sucks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 6, 2016)

62. Gary


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 6, 2016)

45 going on 2.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 6, 2016)

I was born in the day, but it wasn't yester-day, just turned 58


----------



## jmurray (Feb 6, 2016)

35


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 6, 2016)

Turned 60 in the fall of '15

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 6, 2016)

Come on now- some-one please post that is older then me!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 6, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Come on now- some-one please post that is older then me!!!



Is Methuselah an active member???

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 6, 2016)

Tony said:


> Is Methuselah an active member???



WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2016)

六月 十 昭和 三十四

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 6, 2016)

Kevin said:


> 六月 十 昭和 三十四



Showa?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2016)

Brink said:


> Showa?



Obviously - that is who was Emperor when I dropped.


----------



## Brink (Feb 6, 2016)

Covers about 60 years, doesn't it?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2016)

Brink said:


> Covers about 60 years, doesn't it?



December 25, 1926, until January 7, 1989

If that's about 60 years then yes, but I also have given my exact birthdate.


----------



## kweinert (Feb 6, 2016)

More than 1/2 way between 60 and 61. Physically, at least.


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 6, 2016)

Coming up on 72 this April.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LSCG (Feb 6, 2016)

318 months.


----------



## Mike Mills (Feb 6, 2016)

Same as Mike1950.
Maybe 1/12 more, maybe 1/12 less? Who knows.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 7, 2016)

22 plus shipping and handling. That makes me 47 (48 in August. 49 next August and so on and so on and so on. I hope)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 7, 2016)

Old enough to see Medicare around the next curve.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Feb 7, 2016)

38.


----------



## Steve Walker (Feb 7, 2016)

My body is 55.....
My brain still thinks I'm 25....
Leads to some very sore days of recovery.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Drgam (Feb 7, 2016)

I have kids older than many of you. 67

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 7, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> 22 plus shipping and handling. That makes me 47 (48 in August. 49 next August and so on and so on and so on. I hope)



What's the exchange rate these days for Canadian years to US years?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 7, 2016)

Drgam said:


> I have kids older than many of you. 67



so do i an that is a little disturbing....


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 7, 2016)

I feel out of place in this thread... bunch of

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Feb 7, 2016)

I was 16 (50years ago)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 7, 2016)

53


----------



## TimR (Feb 7, 2016)

Fun post....
FUN POST!!!
uh, sure, if I were 37 again, definite fun post. 

Ok...just for fun, I'm older than Hawaii and younger than Alaska.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 7, 2016)

Just turned 31 Not long ago.


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 7, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> What's the exchange rate these days for Canadian years to US years?



Put it this way, if I take my age and apply the US/Canadian exchange, I'm older than @Mike1950

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 7, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> Put it this way, if I take my age and apply the US/Canadian exchange, I'm older than @Mike1950


Very Funny- I used to like you... Eh!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 7, 2016)

Older than dirt, in body only. 70

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 7, 2016)

I take it back Iron Man is older than dirt!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 7, 2016)

I am also old enough to get even with my kids.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## khobson (Feb 7, 2016)

My wife frequently says 10....but alas I am 42 and still kicking!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Feb 8, 2016)

27


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 8, 2016)

58 going on 14

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 9, 2016)

43... Wife says I'll make it to 44 if I do what she tells me to do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2016)

So really we need to start using the  for @ironman123 

I've met him and he don't look no 72. I think he's just trying to steal Mike's smiley . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 9, 2016)

I like you to Robert. Thanks Kevin for the compliment, in the last 2 weeks I feel 82.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 9, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> I like you to Robert. Thanks Kevin for the compliment, in the last 2 weeks I feel 82.


Feeling mutual but your still older than me and if there is ever any danger of me catching up I'll send you a get well card.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 9, 2016)

You are so kind @robert flynt . I guess I won't be getting a card from you.


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 9, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> You are so kind @robert flynt . I guess I won't be getting a card from you.


Yes, my wife tells me that all the time I hope not!


----------



## justallan (Feb 9, 2016)

50 if you go by my born on date.


----------



## David Hill (Feb 9, 2016)

6.
Decades that is.

According to my friends I neither look nor act my age. Something I intend to keep doing---still have lots of things to do and a few people to irk.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Most days 25, or at least the boss and one of my coworkers seems to think so. Have to keep reminding them I graduated high school before they were born, and they both hit 40 this month. I quit trying to run as fast as they did a long time ago. But they keep trying to run as fast I do, more and more every year!!! Listening to the two of them whine and carry on keeps me young though, I just tell them both, if you think it hurts now, come back in 18 years and tell me how much fun it is! 

I'll hit 58 in August, though I seldom feel like it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2016)

justallan said:


> 50 if you go by my born on date.



That's usually how it works... 
But, at least he didn't ask for our expiration date...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 10, 2016)

OK all you young kids, rub it in, rub it in. Won't be too many more years and you can rub in Icy Hot, Ben Gay or Horse Lin

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Feb 14, 2016)

29, gonna turn the big 30 later this year, time sure is flying by.


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 14, 2016)

Old enough to know better but I still do it anyway


----------



## bluedot (Feb 14, 2016)

65 and a half


----------

